# Crystallized honey...I think



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

the honey Crystallized warm water works good


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe you could put the bucket in a small room with a space heater.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

For the jars- bring a pan of water to a boil and set the jars down into it then turn the burner off. Let it set there till the water cools 15 minuets or so. Repeat until the honey is clear as it was before. (do not put too much water in the pan it will rise when you set the jars in. Test it before you heat it. Use a deep enough pan so the water is high on the jar but not over it. ( do not like to use the microwave it is easy to overheat the honey.)
The bucket is a lot more trouble- 
1)Some people put it in the bath tub with hat water, a large sink also works. This can take a while. 
2)Some use light bulbs for a heat source in an old freezer or refridgerator.
3)As suggested above small room and space heaters.
4)If you can wait until good weather my favorite way is to put the bucket in a spare car that I have ( care will do) and let the sun do its work through the windows.
5) You can also buy band heaters


----------

